# 2 3/4" Turkey Loads



## doegirl

This will be my first year turkey hunting. I'm planning on patterning my 12 gauge 11-87 over the weekend. I'm a little chicken about the potential damage the recoil a 3 inch magnum shell hurling 2 oz of shot @ 2200fps can inflict on me. Any suggestions on 2 3/4" loads? Right now all I have is a box of Remington Nitro Magnum shells with 1 1/2 oz of #6 shot. My self imposed shooting limit this year will be 35 yds.


----------



## BigChessie

Throw 2 3/4" HEVI shot at him and you will be find both with kill and recoil.


----------



## eyesman_01

Unless you are taking some mighty long shots, there is no need for the 3". I have taken my last 2 birds with Winchester 2-3/4" in #5 copper plated out of my Encore with an Undertaker turkey choke. They were only 15 yards away, but you should be good out to 30-35. Every gun shoots differently, but this is a start. Make sure you have the extra full turkey choke, and aim for the head. Get some shoot-n-see turkey targets, and you will have no doubt where your pattern is hitting. Even your #6 shot will do. The patterning is in the choke.

Patterning your gun will be a whole lot different than shooting the bird. Your adrenalin will be so high you won't even know there was a recoil.  

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## griffon

I would limit yourself to 30 yds. The difference in pellet count between 2 3/4 and 3" is substantial. Enough so that the possibility of a cripple getting away at greater distances becomes a real possibility. As for heavy shot, I would agree that is nasty stuff and nothing hits harder. Good Luck.


----------



## hunterm

I dropped one in its tracks in KY on Sat with 2 3/4 #5 Remington Turkey load @25 yrds. Turkey choke and patterning are essential but if you keep your shots inside 40 yrds you will be fine.


----------



## Frank in the Laurel Mts

I've watched my young son and my wife drop alot of turkey over the years with the Federal 1 5/8 ounce #5's..I bought about 15 -10 paks and still have a few left, I don't believe they make it anymore but it sure was a dandy shell..


----------



## LindyRigger

I shoot 2 3/4" 4x6 Remington's out of my 870 with factory turkey choke. I have tried various brands and loads in both 2 3/4" and 3". This load holds the best pattern for me. I feel comfortable shooting to 40 yds. Hope this helps.
LindyRigger


----------



## BassCatcher12

I've dropped 2 in the past few years using a 20 guage Mossberg, Full Coke. cant remember if the were 2 3/4 shell or 3" Does THe Job!


----------



## Ðe§perado™

I use Winchester Supreme 2 3/4" Turkey Magnums with #6 shot and killed birds out to 35 yards with no problem at all. Why beat yourself up. Just get the bird closer if you don't want to shoot that far.


----------

